# مفاجأة لمحبيMicrocontroller حمل كامل الكورس بالعربية



## A.malla (18 فبراير 2012)

أنجز بعون من الله المهندس وليد بليد هذا الكورس عن المايكروكونترولير وباستخدام لغة BASCOM
حيث ذكر في صفحة غلافه:

"دراسة وتصميم نظام تعليمي متكامل يعتمد المنهجيات العملية التفاعلية
ويتضمن تصميم لوحة تطوير ذاتي تفاعلية وإعداد التجارب العملية لتعليم
طلاب الكليات الهندسية برمجة نظم المتحكمات المصغرة"

مع مخططات الدارة الكاملة أتمنى الاستفادة والدعاء له ولنا.....................

رابط تحميل ملفات الكورس:

http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=254&Itemid=67


----------

